# K9 Remy tracks his suspect down



## Moriah (May 20, 2014)

Good job, Remy! And it looks like he lives with a child as there is a toy nearby 

Redmond police dog credited with tracking down hit-and-run driver | News, Weather, Sports, Breaking News | KOMO


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Well done Remy!


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Nice work! Way to go Remy and his handler!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My brother when he was 10 years old on his bike, was struck by a hit and run driver -we are all very lucky he survived. They never found the person or persons. So i especially like this story. Way to go guys and thanks for keeping people like this off the street.


----------

